# How to properly bench press?



## Viduus (Nov 10, 2018)

I was tempted to just PM pillar but I’ll post in the open for others to reference.

What source would you guys recommend to learn how to properly bench press?

My reason for asking is it’s BY FAR my worst lift and I’ve only recently been focusing on improving it. (Avoidance and denial)

Before I knew better I lifted using my front delts instead of my pecs. Subconsciously I rolled my shoulder forward and engaged my delts anytime it got heavy. I know better now and have been slowly correcting this. Horrible habits are hard to undo.

I’m not looking for any crazy over the type powerlifting techniques. Just basic foundational theory that I can use as a base, assuming I progress!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 10, 2018)

Lol... We on the same wavelength. Was about to offer bench instruction to the first 5 who need it.

So, anyone who wants to fix their shitty bench hit me up in this thread. First come first serve. 2 weeks of work. 3 days per week. If you have a good bench sit this out. If you are incapable of taking decent film in the gym this ain't for you.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 10, 2018)

Viduus said:


> I was tempted to just PM pillar but I’ll post in the open for others to reference.
> 
> What source would you guys recommend to learn how to properly bench?
> 
> ...



You will learn that bench has as much to do with your feet as your pecs and that rotational forces even play a role as does body position and leverages. Ready?


----------



## Spongy (Nov 10, 2018)

Fantastic offer here guys and gals.  Don't be too proud!


----------



## Viduus (Nov 10, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> You will learn that bench has as much to do with your feet as your pecs and that rotational forces even play a role as does body position and leverages. Ready?



I’m really going to have to put pride aside... not sure which is worse, filming myself in the gym or posting my horrible lift publicly. I’m in though.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 10, 2018)

Viduus said:


> I’m really going to have to put pride aside... not sure which is worse, filming myself in the gym or posting my horrible lift publicly. I’m in though.



Nah via pm or email will be fine.


----------



## Viduus (Nov 10, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Nah via pm or email will be fine.



I’m all for sacrificing for the community but thank god...


----------



## Robdjents (Nov 10, 2018)

I’ll take this offer if there is still a spot...I got 265 up the other day but I’m sure it looked horrible


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 10, 2018)

3 spots left


----------



## Elivo (Nov 10, 2018)

I’m tempted but not sure how to pull off the filming part


----------



## Robdjents (Nov 10, 2018)

Elivo said:


> I’m tempted but not sure how to pull off the filming part



I’m gonna snag the wife’s tripod and get a phone attachment for it ..should work nice ..they make little stands for phones pretty cheap too


----------



## Spongy (Nov 10, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> I’m gonna snag the wife’s tripod and get a phone attachment for it ..should work nice ..they make little stands for phones pretty cheap too



people do this all the time at one of the more "hardcore" gyms I go to.  People constantly correcting form and such.  It's actually a powerlifting gym for the most part.  PoB would be proud.

It's my favorite.


----------



## Elivo (Nov 10, 2018)

Ok **** it, I’m in


----------



## Spongy (Nov 10, 2018)

3 for 3 on Helios clients lol.


----------



## Jin (Nov 10, 2018)

Spongy said:


> 3 for 3 on Helios clients lol.



4 for 4. 

Nice AV. You better hope HalfWit doesn’t come out of retirement and eat you.


----------



## Spongy (Nov 10, 2018)

Jesus, maybe I should just hire PoB to hold a "how to bench" seminar for all my clients...

Good on all ya'll!  Pumped to have you all teach me a thing or two!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Nov 10, 2018)

I'll take a spot. 
But at the moment I'm just lifting with a bar.....so if that doesn't work. I'll sit this one out

I'm more interested if I'm doing it wrong


----------



## Viduus (Nov 10, 2018)

#TheMatrix said:


> I'll take a spot.
> But at the moment I'm just lifting with a bar.....so if that doesn't work. I'll sit this one out
> 
> I'm more interested if I'm doing it wrong



We’ll provide balance for the other three


----------



## Elivo (Nov 10, 2018)

Taking bets on how many times Pillar calls some of us rather ugly names! :32 (18):


----------



## Viduus (Nov 10, 2018)

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0097235/?ref_=kw_li_tt

We’re a team now!


----------



## Elivo (Nov 10, 2018)

Viduus said:


> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0097235/?ref_=kw_li_tt
> 
> We’re a team now!




HAHAHA, damn i actually saw that movie years ago too  Vid


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 11, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Lol... We on the same wavelength. Was about to offer bench instruction to the first 5 who need it.
> 
> So, anyone who wants to fix their shitty bench hit me up in this thread. First come first serve. 2 weeks of work. 3 days per week. If you have a good bench sit this out. If you are incapable of taking decent film in the gym this ain't for you.


Define “good bench”?


----------



## Jin (Nov 11, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Define “good bench”?



Don't be cute. You don’t qualify.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 11, 2018)

I used to think I knew how. Almost 3 years since a pr. Kinda depressing.


----------



## Viduus (Nov 11, 2018)

Video taken. Your turn Rob!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 11, 2018)

ToolSteel said:


> I used to think I knew how. Almost 3 years since a pr. Kinda depressing.



Well if you wanna give it a shot, let's do it. Just some tweaks. Never know.


----------



## Elivo (Nov 11, 2018)

Just took 2 videos of benching, one warm up and one at 225


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 11, 2018)

What percentage of max are you guys shooting your vids? Can we all watch and learn?


----------



## Elivo (Nov 11, 2018)

225 is probably around 75-80% maybe. I didn’t bother to figure it out. I almost never go by percentage and I also almost never go for a 1rm. 
225 was as high as I went today, did 3 sets of 4 at that weight and then back down


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 11, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> What percentage of max are you guys shooting your vids? Can we all watch and learn?



I usually like to see above 80% to judge technique but for guys who are new to being coached I start with the bar anyway.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Nov 11, 2018)

Just a question to anybody who benches.
When you extend(lift). Do your Tris do the work? Do you keep your chest pushed out? I've seen some people sink in their chest at the end of the extension (lift). 
I've always kept my chest pushed out and I've never felt like I exhaust my chest. But my Tris feel like theyve been out through a blender. 

So my Tris give out before I feel like I worked out my chest.
I went somewhat heavy(for me) 2 weeks ago. And I payed the price. The joint POB mentioned definitely hurt like an injury that hasn't healed or will heal for a week. 

And damn it I loved every painfully second of that week.

Ok I lied. I hated it while trying to sleep.  I have to extend my arm out at shoulder height and place my opposite side ear to my shoulder. To keep that part of my body stretched and not feel tight. All while hoping I get some sleep.


----------



## Elivo (Nov 11, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I usually like to see above 80% to judge technique but for guys who are new to being coached I start with the bar anyway.



Uhhh how bout 135 warmup set lol. I already have that recorded


----------



## Elivo (Nov 11, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> What percentage of max are you guys shooting your vids? Can we all watch and learn?



Im going to leave this up to pillar, the only issue I’d have with it being put up for public view is you always end up getting multiple opinions on what they are watching...and not that I don’t value most guys opinions here, I think it would be best if for now it was just pillar giving his. 

Just my 2 cents on it


----------



## Spongy (Nov 11, 2018)

Probably best to be coached in private.  I'm sure PoB can post something up on proper form at some point if he has time.


----------



## Viduus (Nov 11, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> What percentage of max are you guys shooting your vids? Can we all watch and learn?




I did one with the bar and a full set with one plate. I’ve never tried maxing since I get shoulder pain and my mechanics are crap. (Hence me starting the thread)

Anything over 150 becomes all front delts and bad technique. Based on my experience level and what I do on machines, I should be in the 200-225 range. Who knows, we’ll see....


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 11, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I usually like to see above 80% to judge technique but for guys who are new to being coached I start with the bar anyway.


Well shit homie I wanna bench 5 plates! Why aren’t you guys posting up in here so we can all see and learn. Don’t be scared!


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 11, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Probably best to be coached in private.  I'm sure PoB can post something up on proper form at some point if he has time.


Well that’s no help to the rest of us!


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 11, 2018)

#TheMatrix said:


> Just a question to anybody who benches.
> When you extend(lift). Do your Tris do the work? Do you keep your chest pushed out? I've seen some people sink in their chest at the end of the extension (lift).


Since you asked the question to anybody, I’ll give you my answer. When I set up I pull my shoulder blades together as tight as possible and try to drive them into the bench. Then I throw an arch in my back (nothing ridiculous) and keep my chest high. When I lower the bar I try to keep my elbows tucked, touch my chest and drive it up with everything I’ve got. I know for sure I’m not getting the leg drive I should, I need to work on that. I’d like to follow along and see what pob does and pick up anything I can along the way.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Nov 11, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Since you asked the question to anybody, I’ll give you my answer. When I set up I pull my shoulder blades together as tight as possible and try to drive them into the bench. Then I throw an arch in my back (nothing ridiculous) and keep my chest high. When I lower the bar I try to keep my elbows tucked, touch my chest and drive it up with everything I’ve got. I know for sure I’m not getting the leg drive I should, I need to work on that. I’d like to follow along and see what pob does and pick up anything I can along the way.



That sounds like shoulder grip though. I don't usually keep my elbows tucked in mid or wide grip.  
For some reason I enjoy putting my feet on the bench. I almost want to bench on the floor.  (Back issues) i get mat burn bruises on my back from the flat bench.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 11, 2018)

#TheMatrix said:


> That sounds like shoulder grip though. I don't usually keep my elbows tucked in mid or wide grip.
> For some reason I enjoy putting my feet on the bench. I almost want to bench on the floor.  (Back issues) i get mat burn bruises on my back from the flat bench.


I bench pretty wide grip. Pinkey is on the ring.


----------



## Robdjents (Nov 11, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Video taken. Your turn Rob!


Will do tomorrow when back In gym...deer hunting today!


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 11, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Well if you wanna give it a shot, let's do it. Just some tweaks. Never know.


Several months off the gym with double digit TT was my biggest setback. I’m actually making decent progress now as that big of a break from lifting gave me a chance to break some bad habit’s. 
Pushing my back/traps into the bench INSTEAD OF just pushing the bar away actually makes sense now. 
I’m back into the high 3’s.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 11, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> I bench pretty wide grip. Pinkey is on the ring.



That's not wide at all.


----------



## Elivo (Nov 11, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> I bench pretty wide grip. Pinkey is on the ring.



That’s the same spot I put mine but I’ve never felt it was a wide grip.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 11, 2018)

There are many many wide benchers that are incredibly strong. But the best of the best are almost always fairly narrow.


----------



## Viduus (Nov 11, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> That's not wide at all.



Are we comparing width or girth?


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 11, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> That's not wide at all.


I don’t think the bench would allow for much wider?


----------



## Elivo (Nov 11, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> I don’t think the bench would allow for much wider?



Then im guessing you’re talking about a different ring on the bar? I’ve seen bars with multiple rings on it and some of them have been wider. But most bars I’ve just used have the one ring around shoulderish width


----------



## Viduus (Nov 11, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Then im guessing you’re talking about a different ring on the bar? I’ve seen bars with multiple rings on it and some of them have been wider. But most bars I’ve just used have the one ring around shoulderish width



The wider rings are for snatch/clean placement.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 11, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Then im guessing you’re talking about a different ring on the bar? I’ve seen bars with multiple rings on it and some of them have been wider. But most bars I’ve just used have the one ring around shoulderish width


I’ll take a look tomorrow. I go slightly wider on incline (like one finger wider) and I can barely fit when I rack/unrack.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 11, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> That's not wide at all.





Straight30weight said:


> I don’t think the bench would allow for much wider?



I don't think you guys are talking about the same rings. 

S30 your bar, how many rings are there in the knurling on each side?


----------



## Spongy (Nov 11, 2018)

I've been looking all over my goddamn shake weight and I have no idea what the hell any of you are talking about.


----------



## Viduus (Nov 11, 2018)

Spongy said:


> I've been looking all over my goddamn shake weight and I have no idea what the hell any of you are talking about.



This is why they aren’t allowed in competition. All because someone was to lazy to apply markings.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 11, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't think you guys are talking about the same rings.
> 
> S30 your bar, how many rings are there in the knurling on each side?


I’ll look tomorrow when I lift.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 12, 2018)

Here’s the bar I bench with. I don’t think I can go much wider....


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 12, 2018)

Viduus said:


> I’m really going to have to put pride aside... not sure which is worse, filming myself in the gym or posting my horrible lift publicly. I’m in though.



lol..........ages ago I sent him a bench video....................it's a good thing to do for sure!


----------



## Viduus (Nov 13, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Here’s the bar I bench with. I don’t think I can go much wider....




Measure it. It’s possible it’s an Olympic lifting bar with one wide set of markings and not a powerlifting bar.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 13, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Measure it. It’s possible it’s an Olympic lifting bar with one wide set of markings and not a powerlifting bar.



It has a long knurl, that ring, then more knurl. I played with grip spacing last night, where I'm at seems to be the best width for power. Definitely wider than shoulder width.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 14, 2018)

How do you all grip?  I have always done open grip with thumbs behind the bar. I find it is easiest on my wrists. I honestly dont know what is recommended but Im strongest this way and use that grip for nearly everything (including pulls)


----------



## Elivo (Nov 14, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> How do you all grip?  I have always done open grip with thumbs behind the bar. I find it is easiest on my wrists. I honestly dont know what is recommended but Im strongest this way and use that grip for nearly everything (including pulls)



Closed grip here, i can just picture the bar slipping out of my hands and landing on me.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 14, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> How do you all grip?  I have always done open grip with thumbs behind the bar. I find it is easiest on my wrists. I honestly dont know what is recommended but Im strongest this way and use that grip for nearly everything (including pulls)



I benched thumbless for 15 years. Made the switch and started wrapping my thumbs around the bar and stuck with it and feel more powerful than ever. Grip and bar placement is very important for a big bench.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 14, 2018)

I try to keep my wrists straight and I wrap my thumbs. I never have a spotter and I can’t be droppin that shit on my face.


----------



## Jin (Nov 14, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> I try to keep my wrists straight and I wrap my thumbs. I never have a spotter and I can’t be droppin that shit on my face.



Eh, might be an improvement.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 14, 2018)

Jin said:


> Eh, might be an improvement.


That hurt Jin. You’ve cut deep into my soul, I don’t know how I’ll recover.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 16, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> How do you all grip?  I have always done open grip with thumbs behind the bar. I find it is easiest on my wrists. I honestly dont know what is recommended but Im strongest this way and use that grip for nearly everything (including pulls)



I always use a closed grip, and I never have a problem with my wrists, but I’m only benching 275. I also worry about open grip causing me to drop the bar on my face! I have a few friends who swear by it though.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Nov 16, 2018)

https://www.elitefts.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/EFSBenchManual.pdf


----------



## Elivo (Nov 16, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> That hurt Jin. You’ve cut deep into my soul, I don’t know how I’ll recover.



It may have hurt, but it was funny as hell.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 16, 2018)

Ive been benching thumbless since middle school. Never felt like I was at risk of dropping it and it definitely saves my wrists.


----------



## Viduus (Nov 16, 2018)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> https://www.elitefts.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/EFSBenchManual.pdf



That’s awesome, thank you!


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 23, 2021)

Thumb over the bar.  You can create a lot more tension if you wrap your thumb over the bar.  

You should also squeeze the bar as hard as possible, retract the shoulder blades, and try to break the bar.


----------

